

Ask HN: eLance for Cold Calling, Appointment Making etc? - stopachka

A while back on HN, I saw a link to a website that was like elance, but for phone sales.<p>You could hire people for cold calling, appointment getting etc, record calls, give commissions etc.<p>Does anyone know of a site like this?
======
ig1
Maybe elasticsales.com ?

